

In 2 Minutes - From Zero to Elasticsearch with Mongoose - tonydev
http://usesold.com/blog/2013/08/06/In-2-Minutes-from-Zero-to-elasticsearch-with-Mongoose.html

======
dogichow
Love the name :) El Mongo. I heard that elastic search uses distributed logic
to fuzzy search. Did find it reliable/reproducible?

------
makmanalp
Looks slick! It's not super clear - is the index update synchronous?

~~~
ttezel
no the index update is asynchronous - it does not block the process at all.

